# Noldolante Discussion



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a First Age RPG beginning before the darkening of Valinor, and following into Beleriand.

Noldolante


I hope that we are joined along the way by a variety of characters who will show different cultures and points of view throughout the age, and whose stories can intersect in the spirit of the Sil.

Post here if interested in joining.


```
Sindarin         Quenya(before Beleriand)
************************************* 
Feanor          Feanaro 
Maedhros     Maitimo 
Maglor          Macalaure
Celegorm      Tyelkormo  
Caranthir      Carnistir
Curufin         Curufinwe
Amras           Ambarussa 
Amrod          Ambarto 
Celebrimbor   Telperinquar 
Fingolfin        Nolofinwe
Turgon         Turucano
Fingon          Findecano 
Are dhel         Irisse
Finarfin          Arafinwe 
Finrod           Findarato 
Angrod          Angarato
Aegnor          Aicanaro 
Orodreth       Artsresto 
Galadriel       Altariel

PLACES

Valinor     Valinore

***invented
Mordhol    Morfindesse 
Maegnor   Maicanaro
```


----------



## Astrance (Dec 23, 2009)

Count me in !

I have to say I'm a bit surprised by the choice you made to use the present tense. I find it easier to use past tenses when writing, but then, probably that's just me.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2009)

I find past tense easier, more natural way of writing. But last night I looked at a 7 year old rpg to see what made it the most engaging and only completed rpg of which I was a part. To my surprise it was it present tense, and I had a sudden feeling that was why.


----------



## Astrance (Dec 28, 2009)

That was a nice idea to make Maëgnor smith of Celebrimbor's hilt ! I love it


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad you like it. 

I was wondering if you are familiar with the Quenya forms of the names of the princes of the Noldor? If so, how do you feel about me using them until we are in touch with the Sindar?

Just a small detail, of little importance. Yet it nags me, and I have been using Sindarin for the benefit of anyone who is not familiar with names like Curufinwe. Either way is fine, but i figure why not ask?


----------



## Astrance (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm more used to the Sindarin form, but since the Sil is stored on a shelf just behind my computer, it wouldn't be an issue if we sticked to the Quenya form — and it would make sense, so I'm all for it ! 

Unless of course we considered Noldolantë to have been written by a Sindar... but since our characters are Noldor, and since we write from their point of view, we can safely assume they were fluent to Quenya and so used Quenya names. Ouch, this sentence is too long, I hope you get my meaning 

The only thing with Curunfinwë/Fëanor is that « House of Fëanor » sounds so much better than « House of Curufinwë ». So should we call him Curufinwë / Fëanàro (Quenyan form of Fëanor, just checked it ) ?

This is it, someone chose Fëanor's point of view. This requires a daring pen... I'm afraid I didn't wholly understand the post, so I'll leave you the next one, Nóm, if you don't mind.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 1, 2010)

l'll edit a name list into the first post.

Surprised that someone jumped in to play Feanor.

I was planning to use the Quenya names that the common Sindarin names came from. So Feanaro instead of Curufinwe. Curufinwe = Curufin.

The elves all have names from the mother and a name from their father. All of Feanor's children have 'finwe as the suffix of their father name, but Curufin is the only one who is known by his father name in Sindarin.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the list, it will come in handy ! 

That's it, I settled on Mordhol / Morfindessë. Didn't like the sound of Morcàr  Could you please add it to your list ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 3, 2010)

She is added.

Stockholm, I noticed you posted saying "- The sake of... What is this new idea ? asked coldly Maitimo. How could it have pleased our Grandfather ? The whole thing was outrageous. Father will be lucky if..."

He ment that the restraint was for Finwe's sake. Or maybe Maitimo misinterpreted Curufin's words?

Just want to make sure I am clear about Curufinwe's meaning.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 4, 2010)

I wanted Maitimo to misunderstand Curufin, and jump to the conclusion that it was the sword-drawing that was for Finwë's sake. Just, you know, because it happens every day in family arguments when you don't wait for the end of the sentence.

I edited my post to clarify this. I'm sorry it was a bit blurry the first time.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, its an interesting move. Just making sure.

Good move with Irisse over-hearing Carnisstir. I'll have to think of something good for the next post.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks ! Starting an argument on your last post was great too ; I just love to imagine all the seven of them ready to jump at each other's throats


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope others will eventually join.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 5, 2010)

So do I ! Things are warming up now ; we should get Fëanor in front of the Valar rather soon, so it would be great if we had other people joining.

Just a mere detail : that's « hors d'œuvres » and not « hors d'oeuvores » 

A pity there is no Jurançon wine in Aman... they'd have loved it 

I was wondering how the diner should go — shall we describe the numerous and delicious dishes they will have (and you can count on me to do that, but it may get tiring after a time ), or are we to be interrupted by, say, the summon of Fëanor to Valmar ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

Did I get bouquet correct?

I Thought you might like to write out what the food is. If not, that is fine too.

I was picturing a pleasant meal where Feanaro maybe comes in at the end, having just visited Finwe. Maybe he could tell everyone about the summons?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, bouquet is fine 

That's a good idea. Now, what are they going to have for starters... Gosh, it's 11 pm here but I shall be hungry again, by your fault !

Definitely not foie gras. I just can't see any Noldo going through the whole goose « gavage » process


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe it is better if type it up tomorrow before a meal.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 7, 2010)

Tomorrow, I'll have lunch at my hospital, were things are at best only edible, so it might drive me mad and we don't want a mad junior on the loose  You know, for the patients' sake.

edit : Glory ! I found how to get acute accents on my laptop. No more Fëanàro ! Welcome Fëanáro !
edit #2 : Oh my, time to bed. The menu will have to wait another day ; I'll leave you the care of the conversation !


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2010)

I apologise for not getting a post up in time for you to have your turn today. Well, it is yesterday now for you.

There is a chance we will be joined by another player. I invited an old friend who is a good writer. If he doesn't join I'll think of more to invite, but there aren't many active players at the moment.

I am second guessing my decision to write in present tense. I may change it befoore we are in too deep.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to jump in at the next opportunity - as I don't really fancy crashing a party... and a dinner party at that...

I've got a nice idea for a character - but coming up with a Noldor sounding name will be a pain. I like the name Dagorlin quite a bit - but not sure how apt a name it would be for a race of people who haven't seen conflict yet. So I don't know. Also I might make my character half-Teleri as an excuse for a Sindarin sounding name. He is going to be a follower of Finarfin (in the beginning) anyway so I think that could fit.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2010)

Half Telerin could be good storywise, I've been trying to get Ivan to play an elf of the swanhaven, and am also thinking of my Noldo having some connection there, but probably not through blood, since I like my dude as Noldor as they come

As for them not seeing conflict, you could say it is a mother given name, those often prophetic. I'm thinking of giving my Noldo a sister with such a name.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, I was thinking it could be a mother-given name, and making him half-Teleri could make for some interesting plots down the line. What with the Kinslaying and the ship-stealing. I'm planning on making my character a bit of mariner - so that could prove interesting when Feanor is looking for people to sail his ships across the big water.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I would like to move us along to the darkening and flight quickly after Feanor is bannished. That parts will be fun to play, grinding ice and ships crashing.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm sorry I couldn't post yesterday either, but I couldn't get close to a computer long enough to get the chance to write something coherent (24-hour shift).

@ Turgon : that's great you're joining us, the more the merrier !

@ Nóm : yes, I'm looking forward having Morfindessë crossing the Helcaraxë — I'm thinking to get her engaged or formerly engaged with someone at the Havens. Maybe Turgon's character's brother ? Or even his character, what do you think ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't worry about not posting every day. 

Sounds like a good idea to connect Morfindesse with someone at Alqualonde. I imagine many of the Noldor had these relations with the Teleri.

Turgon, awesome post, glad you have joined us. By the way, is this friend ment to be Maicanaro?


----------



## Turgon (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, but I was writing in word-pad and couldn't remember how to spell the name...

Is that okay? I thought it was a good idea to tie our characters together and give Dagorlin a reason for following the Noldor when they leave Tirion.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, its okay. I would prefer to start our characters interacting more as soon as Feanor and sons are gone. I have been giving them more attention than Maicanaro. Just trying to establish the relationships for later. I foresee issues of loyalty will come in to play and effect later events in Beleriand.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, fantastic post, Turgon ! I felt ashamed of my lame dinner description in the following post, so I just cut the vol-au-vent and roast lamb, it was more than out of place 

I agree we should get our characters to interact together. So Maicanaro and Dagorlin are friends ; would you mind if Morfindessë had "something" rolleyes for Dagorlin ? I'd like to have her cross the Helcaraxë, but I need a very good reason to disgust her enough of the house of Fëanor — you just don't go fighting icebergs for the fun of it.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2010)

Me? Fine with me, as long as it fits with Turgon's plans for his dude? You two can discuss it,I gotta go have luch.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 10, 2010)

It's fine with me, Stockholm, I can see fate pulling them apart though as things start to fall apart.

I'm just finishing another post that will see Dagorlin set out to Tirion - which will hopefully bring me up to speed and ready to make an enterance.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for joining Sharkey, looks like a dream team has formed.

What does everybody's elf look like? Mine was originally based on a character I made 5 years ago.

I am changing everything but his Quenya name and profession . No more kin of Nerdanel or red hair, and no wife and children. Not yet anyway.

So here is a small profile of him. 

Born around the time of Tirion being built. He has long been a jewelsmith but takes an interest in weapons around the time of the flight of the noldor. He knows and respects the Feanoreans, especially Curufin(we), because they work together and became good friends. He is proud of his associations with them.

His other good friend is Dagorlin, a craftsman and mariner of Alqualonde.

Family: Sister Elewende, mother and father.

He is tall, long black hair. Wears reds and golds.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, at first I based mine on a character I had thought of a few years back, but in fact she's fairly different.

She was born in Aman after Tirion was built, so this would make her comparatively young, I suppose, so that she won't know anything beside Valinore. Loves coming and going, though, and doesn't mind some backpacking in some deserted places (if the Noldor had invented backpacks, of course). This way, she became close to Irissë, sharing a same taste for hiking and stuff, and so knows slightly the House of Finwë. She is good friends with Nerdanel, who she probably knew via Irissë.
Her main leisure, apart from riding afar, is jewelry, though on a lesser scale than her friend Maicanaro, of course. She has been in love with Dagorlin for some time, although they aren't engaged.

Family : Noldo parents, no siblings.

Average height, black hair and grey eyes. Her colors are blue and black.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I'm making things up as I go - though I seem to have a penchant for sailors.

Dagorlin Battlesong, as the histories remember him, was tall and lithe with long silver hair and eyes of ocean grey. He dresses in dark muted colours and wears a cloak of grey trimmed with a rich, almost violet, purple. He was born in Alqualonde to a Telerin mother and a Noldo father. He has one sister, Merethwen, known to all as Merry for her cheerful demeanour and ready smile. He is a close friend to Maicanaro whom he sometimes works with, and has strong feelings for the elf-maid Morfindessë, but feels unable to commit to her, due to his long journeys away from home. 

Having inherited the traits of both his parents he is both a fine craftsman - working with woods, and a great mariner. Having learnt the art of shipbuilding from his grandfather he crafted his own Swan-ship, Brightgleam, which he considers to be his masterpiece, and as such feels he has reached the peak of his crafting skills and seldom now works with his hands, prefering instead to sail the coasts of Aman, his wanderlust growing ever deeper has he gazes eastwards across the Belegaer to lands uncharted, only imagined.

Also here is something I sent to Nom, to maybe explain how Maicanaro and Dagorlin met. Hopefully we can craft it with true Noldorin skill as the RP progresses until it is a bright and shining jewel...

Dagorlin is something of a craftsman himself - being skilled in working with wood. He crafted Brightgleam himself after learning the art of shipbuilding from his grandfather. Maybe Maicanaro was given some gemstones as a gift which were held in an beautiful chest or an ornate box and wanted to meet the Noldo who crafted such a thing - perhaps he was then taken a back that the craftsman was more Telerin than Noldor, and perhaps the two fell to arguing, with Dagorlin thinking that the Teleri are much more adept at crafting things from natural sources as they don't see nature as something to be molded, but rather something to be shaped. Maicanaro of course felt differently about this and the two argued from one blending of the light to the next, before both of them realised that this question had nothing to do with which Kindred they came from, but rather the craft which they had mastered? Upon realising this the two fell into laughter and a bond was formed between them, and they began to work on projects together, whenever Dagorlin needed a gemsmith or a metalsmith he called on Maicanaro, and whenever Maicanaro needed a carpenter (for boxes and stuff I guess... ) he called on Dagorlin. After Dagorlin had crafted his ship, which was his greatest work, Maicanaro presented him two glorious gemstones to fit on the prow, and when fitting them Dagorlin named his vessel, Brightgleam, for the two shining jewels that gazed out across the fathomless ocean?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 16, 2010)

I know some people don't like short RPG posts, but I see no worth in going out of our way to pad them. Many of our own posts are on the shorter side, and I think this fine.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I thought I'd wait for Turgon's next post, but maybe I should write another one in the meantime !


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 18, 2010)

Go ahead if you want, but he is supposed to post later today.

I'm talking to YayGollum about joining us at some point.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 18, 2010)

Greetings, all. I will be coming up with a suitable Ainu for this, to give a very different point of view. And since I will feel ridiculous while attempting to write in the style of The Silmarillion, he'll have to be plenty different. Most probably very detached from Valinorish society but with some trait that obviously ties him to you Noldor types. Arrogance always works.  But first! ---> I shall think on it, while I go do some dishes.

*mumbles to himself* An ancestor of the Crebain? A Vardesque Ainu that really wishes that he hadn't left the capitalized Trees for two seconds, just to go get a bite to eat? A very neutral ice-based Ainu, had been impressed with Mel's ideas back in the Void, but is now wondering what's so great about elves that he'd be interested in messing with them? A Vairesque Ainu, one of many that observes, then reports to her, so that she can keep weaving all of history? Eh. There is something that I am not hitting on. Tell me if you people have any preferences for points of view to provide. Ah! A babbling brook-based Ainu, the cursed bard that came up with alliteration!


----------



## Astrance (Jan 18, 2010)

@ Nóm : OK, no problem, I'll just wait 

@ Yay : A babbling brook-based Ainu sounds rather awesome  !


----------



## Turgon (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, I've been busy, busy, busy.

Just finishing up my post now though - should be up soon.

Well I tried to do some kind of mingly metaphor in my post - but I'm really tired and I don't think I got it to work. So I'll probably edit my post sometime tomorrow. 

In fact I intended to get right into talking with Maicanaro but I kind of drifted off course a little and had trouble bringing it back, so sorry...

By the way if I do edit - it will just be some minor changes - it won't really change my post. So don't wait on me. I'm getting worried my post is rubbish now as nobody has commented...


----------



## Astrance (Jan 19, 2010)

No, it's fantastic, as usual ! You got the mingling thing right, or at least I understood it 

I'm working on my following post right now.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah... good. Thanks Stockholm - I wasn't sure if it made sense or not myself when I read it back. It made sense in my head... but that's not usually the best judge of such things...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 19, 2010)

Nobody has had a rubbish post in this rpg.

unless it was me


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 19, 2010)

I am thinking about rolling a die to see which of these I go with, but if you people have preferences, toss them at me.

Crebain Ancestor: Young, impulsive, jealous of the fame that the giant eagles get as minions of Manwe, and wishing to advance the fame of raven-class avians. Although he thinks of anything non-Ainur as lesser, of course, the Noldor are particularly interesting, especially because they are adept at the manufacturing of shiny things, which he is a fan of. I'd say that he'd be about three or four feet tall, since I'd like to type Yay for varying up the body types in this story, and he'd basically look like a large raven, but most probably with arms and talony hands usually tucked under his wings and more human(or elf)-like eyes, for assisting with expressions. He'll carry a small bow and some arrows. He will be used to Middle Earth, but he'll be visiting Valinor and unused to its stuffiness. Your characters have shiny things. Those'll be interesting. Later, he'll disagree with Manwe's decision and wish to obtain fame via working with you.

Turtle Dude That Is Neither A Ninja Nor A Teen-Ager: Older, wiser, and a plenty experienced hunter, who hasn't actually worked with Orome but has worked with plenty that subscribe to his hunting techniques, which he doesn't always agree with. Quietly self-confident, he sniffs at most elvish upstarts and their arrogance, but is always happy to indulge them with some unasked for advice. He is old-fashioned, even for such an early time. Id est, he grumbles at most new things, which he figures to be merely frivolous, although he might be prodded to admit that Eru did apparently forget to equip the elves with any decent weapons or armour. I figure that he'd be around five feet tall and look like one of those alligator snapping turtles, with the spikes and the giant neck with a range that will be quite surprising to random Orcs. He'll be in town for the feast, might bump into your characters, although he'll just be looking for fellow hunters. When Mel and Ungoliant flee, he'll be quite annoyed that they got away but more annoyed that the Valar just plan on letting them get away with it, so he'll loudly announce his decision to join the Noldor.

Babbling Brook Bard: Although he was mostly a joke, he could be fun. He can be quite annoying with his constant chatter, even though it is designed to soothe. At the least, he does take your mind off of weightier subjects. He cares little for anything that is not a body of water, which merely means that your characters will just be an interesting diversion. He'll constantly be marveling at how you manage to stay interested in the social endeavors of war and dinner parties, but he'll be plenty concerned at the Noldorish decision to leave Valinor and offend the Valar, so he'll attempt to make light of your situation and soothe tempers. He'll be around five feet tall and looking like an adolescent male elf, with pathetically sparse facial hair and longer ears (to denote extra magic, is how that has always worked in my brain). He'll wear some very simple, cheap, and probably very mildewy clothes, will usually be moving via bouncing with energy, and will fight via superly flowy martial arts, of course. Magic-wise, I figure that he'll be able to take pain away but not really heal, and mayhaps I'll let him employ water in small ways, if it is nearby, like making the ground where an Orc is about to step suddenly marshy, to suck his foot in or suchlike.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 19, 2010)

The Brook sounds great to me 

Oh, I found this to help us with the days in Valinor :






Because I don't know about you, but I begin to feel lost in this waning/waxing business


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 19, 2010)

All could work. I might like ravendude best, but if you want advice: go with your own favorite.

Yes, the tree cycles are annoying to deal with. I will be glad when they are gone!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, I went and rolled a die, since the turtle dude was my favorite, and no other opinions were given. Looks like I'm playing the Crebain dude. *sigh* The turtle is my favorite animal, though. Name one animal better. Certainly no stinking bird! Look at the feet of the turtle. So awkward and so cool-looking! Also, come on to some unspecified something, how is a turtle's shell not composed primarily of large gobs of pure awesome? Their eyes, their snouts, their beaks, their necks, and their attitudes ---> All are quite awesome. What does a bird have? Oh, it can fly. Woo, in addition to Hoo, I suppose. 

Name: Rimpalómë, which means something along the lines of flying darkness.

Race/Sex: Ainu/Male

Appearance: Around three feet tall, is pretty much just a giant raven, except that he has arms and talony hands usually tucked under his wings and more human(or elf)-like eyes, for assisting with expressions. He doesn't worry overly much about keeping his feathers clean, since glossy feathers are more noticeable. He is usually perched somewhere high up, but when he can't, he certainly swaggers as if he's the tallest sentient in the room. His eyes are constantly darting hungrily about, especially when there's shiny stuff present, which is when his hands would also be fidgeting. 

Weapons: A small bow, his talons, and his wit.

Personality: Young, impulsive, jealous of the fame that the giant eagles get as minions of Manwe, and wishing to advance the fame of raven-class avians. Although he thinks of anything non-Ainur as lesser, of course, the Noldor are particularly interesting, especially because they are adept at the manufacturing of shiny things, which he is a fan of. He is ironically aloof and disdainful of the aloofness and disdain that his elders routinely display, and any such displays made by non-Ainur just seem silly, to him. He is normally fairly light-hearted or lazy, but when it comes to his job, he is all business.

History: He hatched in the woods of Orome along with two other siblings. They weren't really directed to spy for Manwe or anything, but most avian Ainur love the idea of being so important and cling to it. He has been alive at least as long as the majority of second generation elveses, but his spirit hasn't matured overly much, yet. He has gotten the gist of the geography and hot spots of Middle Earth and mostly avoids Valinor, since that's where the giant eagles are especially full of themselves. Currently, he has heard of tension caused by some upstart elves, and he is hanging around and attempting to gather information of his own, at least to practice spying things out.

I'll write a post up and decide on a name for the guy on the morrow.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 20, 2010)

Stockholm, I think it is best if you take next post. Agree?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I agree. Unfortunately, I'm off from an internet access til Friday night (I'm going to Paris to see Avatar in IMAX  ). I'll try to type something from my phone in the hotel tomorrow night, but I can't promise anything.

Finally, I posted tonight. Now bed ! I have some driving to do tomorrow !

My post is a bit long, but I always feel ill at ease when writing these happy reunions — always scared of sounding too girly.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2010)

There ya go. He can be on the roof of wherever you dudes are hanging out. Mayhaps there's something shiny outside that caught his eye.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 20, 2010)

Avatar? I hope to see it with the next few days. My brother watched it in 3 d, said it is by far the best 3D quality he has ever seen.

I am so eager to see it! Last movie to look this good by the previews was Watchmen trailer.

Thanks for joining Yay!


----------



## Astrance (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw it in 3D and was just thrilled. Best movie ever ! So now I'm going IMAX. Probably well worth a 5-hour drive !

@ Yay : « It isn't all about the wingspan! » is the best sentence ever  Thanks for joining !


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 21, 2010)

"Nothing it seems... just a bird"

Your Rimpalome is ment to hear this. If that alright by you. I like the name by the way.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 21, 2010)

Hehe... great use of Rumil Nom... gave me a bit of a chuckle...


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah. Cool. I had not seen the opening without the quotation marks, but if they were supposed to be there, Yay!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 21, 2010)

It was ment to be in quotations! I will edit to show this.
I don't think Feanor has spoke to Manwe yet? We are all going to ride there very soon.

Thanks Turgon, I agree


----------



## Astrance (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, what if Fëanáro _had_ spoken to Manwë and our characters just missed the whole thing, with walking in the twilight, daydreaming and stuff ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 22, 2010)

We might do that. I will have to edit though.

On my way out, will post later.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 22, 2010)

It is no large deal. I made minor edits.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay, trip to Valiimar still stands.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 23, 2010)

I took the liberty to have everyone speak in this post, to try to bring the story a bit forward, though no much really takes place.

Re-reading the beginning of the thread, Maicanaro wanted to set off for Valmar when Laurelin was getting bright again (unless I meddled another time « waning » and « waxing », which keeps happening to me for no earthly reason, save my goldfish-like memory). If I got it wrong, I'll edit my post, but if I got it right (that's only heads or tails there, is it ? ) then we should put everyone on top of a horse and send them soon to Valmar, shouldn't we ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 23, 2010)

Will do!

I wouldn't worry about the lights if they cause a small inconsistency. I think it was waxing, so it is fine.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't worry about the lights? If only everybody in Valinor thought like that - The Silmarillion would have been a much mellower read...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 23, 2010)

Indeed. Without the oath, Noldor could have maybe became more united in M-e, Doriath too, assuming Melkor enrages Feanor by some means.


Just found out I might see Avatar tonight. Hooray Utulien aure and autar i lome and all that

aiya eldalie ar atanatari avatar tonight

Now I see why you made the trip, Stockholm. I have been recommending this film to everyone I know. The 3D didn't become annoying at all.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 25, 2010)

If you ever get the chance to see it in IMAX, go for it, then, you won't regret your money ! Or the fuel or the hotel  It's just stunning. You'd swear you're on Pandora seeing with your own eyes.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry I've not been around much this week - cracked my already wonky knee on Monday and I've not been in the mood for sitting at my cramped PC at all. Not for any length of time anyway...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay, just drop in a post whenever you feel inclined to. Just let us know if we need to wait... don't want to rob Dagorlin of any big opportunities.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll get a post up tomorrow, no worries...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a question and an idea.

In RPGs that span many years, how is the passage of time handled where nothing remarkable happens?

Maybe we could do the story in chapters to help focus on major points?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, since the _Noldolantë_ is first meant to be a lay or whatever, maybe we could call these chapters "song" ?

Now, should we follow the Silmarillion chapters (of Silmarils, of the Flight of the Noldor etc) or should we cut in different places (for example, begin a new chapter when Fëanor leaves for Formenos, or follow the book and begin a new one after Melkor chats with Fëanor at his door) ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it is best if we start new chapters when we want to instead of following book chapters. This is because we will tell our own different stories. Maybe we could stick with a chapter until there is a consensus that our characters are ready to play out new events that are forward months or even years into the future, or if events are imminent but drastically different such as a battle is about to begin.

Maicanaro will be ready to jump to his sister's wedding chapter before long, but he can continue to be active in a chapter indefinitely as long as other characters interact with him. 

Does this make sense?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep. Also, *interacting, plot advancing, whatever needs to be done to reach some form of momentary conclusion* then a bit of narration, "So many years later, these characters have mostly stayed in the same place. This one went off and got to know these other dudes in some neighboring region, but he came back and mostly as well as merely has a casual friendship with some dudes in that neighboring region. Meanwhile, this plot point from that The Silmarillion book has been brewing..." Ellipses to lead into our characters somehow coming into contact with the plot point. Also, garn. I should make a post in the story. It doesn't seem as if my character is still with you dudes, since he was talked about as if he wasn't there, but mayhaps that was just him trying out some of his soon to be patented sneaky spy type stealthiness.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 30, 2010)

I figured you were still with us, perhaps we should have waited for everyone to post before we posted again. Haven't RP'd enough to know the etiquette. Or is it cool to keep posting like I did.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2010)

Hm? No large deal. You humans have fun. I'll catch up, when the inspiration strikes me.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool, I'll go ahead and move us forward.

Anyone of you can jump in at any time.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 2, 2010)

Apologies for the strange post, slightly annoyed at the moment - just thought I'd better chip in with something.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 3, 2010)

Strange, yes. But also interesting, and nothing to apologise for. A character reacts to his surroundings, I reckon.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, it's unusual, but this is all for the best .


----------



## Turgon (Feb 3, 2010)

Cheers for understanding guys - I'll make up for it in the fight scenes I promise...

In the meantime it all looks like we are looking to go our seperate ways. Are we? Or are we going to have a cuppa and a bit of chat before the next drama?


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 3, 2010)

I think we should meet up again. I imagine we'll want to discuss if my noldo or Stockholm's is going with Feanor? I have some folks to say bye to, I guess everyone does.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 3, 2010)

Quick question - are we writing in Third Person now?

I noticed people have started posting that way?

Come on own up! Who started it?



_Edit:_ I want to make a quick post and wish to know.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 3, 2010)

I changed 2 posts back. Uh, we were all writing different anyway.

I figure... whatever seems most natural... Stockholm has been writing person all along, did Ivan and YayGollum?... I am still not into a definite groove with RPing.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 3, 2010)

Nóm said:


> I changed 2 posts back. Uh, we were all writing different anyway.
> 
> I figure... whatever seems most natural... Stockholm has been writing person all along, did Ivan and YayGollum?... I am still not into a definite groove with RPing.



Haha! I just did first person...

I'll give it a quick edit so we can all keep the same style.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 3, 2010)

You followed my lead and had a bath scene, did ya? Were you tempted as I was to comment on the gorgeous form of your elda's naked body?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 4, 2010)

Heaven's sake, Nóm, this isn't Twilight  Get a grip 

My plan for Morfindessë, now.
She'll follow Fëanor, at least until Alqualondë. Upon seeing the Kinslaying, she'll change her mind and stick with his despised half-brother. So she'll be left on the shore when Fëanor takes the boats. Since she wants so badly to go to Middle-Earth (and maybe teach Dagorlin or Maicanaro a lesson if one of them was to leave with Fëanor), she'll cross the Helcaraxë with whoever happens to be with her at the time.

By the way, her parents are in Formenos, or what will become it one Fëanor gets there.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 4, 2010)

Good idea having where Morfindesse's parents live become Formenos.

How much traffic moved between Tirion and Formenos? Would Morfindese visit Tirion? I plan for my elf to come and go often, and it got me to wondering how sundered the Feanoreans really were. Due to the proximity of the cities I image a lot of interaction between the two populations. With the exeption of the princes themselves. 

What do others think?


----------



## Turgon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nóm said:


> You followed my lead and had a bath scene, did ya? Were you tempted as I was to comment on the gorgeous form of your elda's naked body?



It wasn't so much following your lead - as just desperately needing one. It kind of bugged me since the beginning that my character came straight from a long sea-voyage right up unto this point in the story, without even a quick wash and brush up. 

I should imagine there was plenty of traffic between Formenos and Tirion, the Noldor don't strike me as a particularly sedentary people.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoyed your latest post Stockholm.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks ! I enjoyed Rúmil having a go at the Tengwar, too 

Turgon, maybe it would be best if you were the next one to post ? I won't post until your answer, anyway.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 9, 2010)

Not a problem. I take it Morfindessë is going to call on Dagorlin and have a chat about what's going on? I've this idea that the two of them can come to the point where they are almost ready to bare their souls to each other and become joined... but something happens before they do and they are seperated and circumstances keep them apart for a long time... at least until they reach Beleriand. I think that could add something interesting when the Noldor finally do set out on the road to ME.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 9, 2010)

That's exactly what I had in mind !


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 9, 2010)

Would Maicanaro be out of contact with one of you during this time?


----------



## Astrance (Feb 10, 2010)

Maicanaro could definitely keep in touch, or even remain with one of the pair. What do you think, Turgon ?


----------



## Turgon (Feb 10, 2010)

Maicanaro could stay in touch with both of us I guess. Though as I mentioned in my PM I haven't thought beyond getting to Beleriand yet - so no ideas that far into things.

Right sorry for the delay - I was waiting for some inspiration so I could write some flowery romantic nonsense. But erm... it just didn't come. Could have been waiting forever to be honest...


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 12, 2010)

You are a talented writer that your uninspired posts surpass adequate.

'Am I to take it then that you never think of me when you are off a-voyaging brave mariner?' - You read my mind on that, you were able to think like a woman.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 12, 2010)

It's my life's dream to surpass adequate! You've made my a happy man!



Maybe the romantic muse shall return in time - but for now I'm left writing stuff like this:

Shall I compare the to a glass of ale?
And love thee slowly like a snail?
Or shall I do much more than that?
And compare thee to a Cricket Bat?


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't write poetry anymore either, haven't in years. But... I might could top that, cricket bat?

Remember 'Tumladen Flower'? I always liked it.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 12, 2010)

Cricket Bats are made of willow - calling a woman willowy is nice right? So it's kind of a good phrase? 

She swished across the room like a cricket bat - knocking all who her saw her for six!



I don't remember Tumladen Flower - thought it's a great title.

Why not post it up? Or stick in the RP somewhere later on?


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 12, 2010)

Not good enough to attribute it to a Noldo... so no rpg posting.

I wrote it like 6 years ago, and posted it on that fly-by-night 'Cuivienen' Ivan and I started. 

Tumladen Flower
______________________
In a lane of many smithies hammers fell
and the spades in the mountain where miners dwell.
Voices in the streets and a far off bell,
all wove into the song of the fountains that played.
'Ancient elvish music like a dawn was made?'

'White against the sky it stands and all behold,
like Tirion whose glory ancient songs have told.
And Belthil lights the court along with Glingal gold.
The Sun's a Golden Flower on the elven shields,
like Daffodils that cover all the plane and fields.'

hmm...I already see changes I want to make to it.

I also found one I wrote for you called 'Noldo-king'.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 12, 2010)

Nóm said:


> You are a talented writer that your uninspired posts surpass adequate.
> 
> 'Am I to take it then that you never think of me when you are off a-voyaging brave mariner?' - You read my mind on that, you were able to think like a woman.



Turgon, you must be the only man on Earth able to write precisely what a woman would have thought !

But the cricket-bat comparison... Believe me, don't use it for you Valentine, she might resent it 

Oh, by the way, before I post, Turgon, do you intend Dagorlin to go to Formenos ?


----------



## Turgon (Feb 13, 2010)

I've not really thought about it Stockholm - probably not. I have been thinking that what splits Morfindessë and Dagorlin apart initially is the events at Formenos - with Morfindessë rushing off to see if her parents are safe. But if those events are not going to happen for a while - then I'm open to any ideas - I'm pretty easy with what Dagorlin gets up to until we come to the Kinslaying. Dagorlin could go to Formenos if needed - his father is there with Finwe - or not, depending on what you want to do with the story.

I think it's important though that before our characters do seperate - they come to a decision to plight their troth (or what have you) before they split - though not actually doing it then and there.



Nóm said:


> Tumladen Flower
> 
> In a lane of many smithies hammers fell
> and the spades in the mountain where miners dwell.
> ...



That's pretty excellent - you should be well proud!


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 13, 2010)

I think that we should start a new chapter (or song) at some point and skip to around the time of the darkening. Lets only do it when everbody agrees! I don't want to rob anybody of their plans. I just have to do the wedding first, so let me know when we get to a good spot for your characters.

I'm not proud of it Turgon, but neither am I ashamed.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, this chapter can be closed really soon. We could send Morfindessë to Formenos, have Dagorlin keeping his wanderings between Tirion, Alqualondë and Formenos, and get Maicanaro's sister married in two or three posts.

@ Nóm : Just tell Turgon and I the rough idea of the wedding so one of us can post and introduce the wedding.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 23, 2010)

Are ready for that already? Lets make it a new chaper then so we can narrate the events between now and the wedding. I'll start it.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 6, 2018)

I'm in if that's ok


----------

